# I got my first rabbit a few days ago,  what is it's color? ***PICS***



## annabell (Sep 12, 2010)

His name is Frank  . He is a Mini Lop with a beautiful coat, it is a grayish white with gray tips on the top (hard to describe, it kind of looks like fizz from a carbonated drink), and a pretty gray undercoat. Does anyone know what color the top coat is? The owner said he was tricolor, is that the color or is it just describing how the coat is two colors?


----------



## RabbitSam (Sep 12, 2010)

Tricolor usually means three distinct colors - white and two others.  There are a lot of shades of gray - from blue to chincilla to seal.  I raise Holland Lops, American Fuzzy Lops and Netherland Dwarfs.  Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## annabell (Sep 12, 2010)

The hairs that are longer than the other coat are kind of whiteish red, maybe that is the third  color? Once the sun fully rises I'll get a a pic.


----------



## dbunni (Sep 12, 2010)

We raise MLs ... sounds like a Chinchilla.  We have a couple ...


----------



## annabell (Sep 12, 2010)

There we go! Does this help at all? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Oops... You can't see the undercoat in the picture... Oh well... It is grey.


----------



## RabbitSam (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep - first picture is tough to see, but second clears it up.  Frank is what rabbit breeders would call an Opal.  He would fit in the Agouti color group, where there are several colors on each hair shaft.  If you blow into the coat, you will see those color bands, with a soft dove gray at the base.  It is a dilute (no black) of the wild rabbit color, which we call Chestnut.  That's my opinion.


----------



## annabell (Sep 12, 2010)

RabbitSam said:
			
		

> Yep - first picture is tough to see, but second clears it up.  Frank is what rabbit breeders would call an Opal.  He would fit in the Agouti color group, where there are several colors on each hair shaft.  If you blow into the coat, you will see those color bands, with a soft dove gray at the base.  It is a dilute (no black) of the wild rabbit color, which we call Chestnut.  That's my opinion.


The second picture is not Frank, I posted it to give the idea of the shade of the undercoat is the shade of the undercoat, in case that was a factor.


----------



## Zephyr Farms (Sep 12, 2010)

To me, Frank looks like a bleached opal.  As rabbitsam said, you will see the color bands underneath.  

Hope this helps!


----------



## RabbitSam (Sep 12, 2010)

OK - I give up.  I don't know what color Frank is.


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 13, 2010)

Frank's previous owner was completely clueless about rabbit coat colors. This is a tricolor Mini Rex (with really awful type  )






The reddish color on Frank looks like a combination of sunbleaching and urine stain. The pic makes it a little tough to be sure, but Frank may be an Opal, as Zephyr said. I'm leaning a bit more toward Squirrel, which is the dilute form of Chinchilla, or more likely an undiluted, straightforward Chinchilla. Chins don't have a full-sized dose of black pigment in their coats to begin with, so they often fade out more than some darker colors.


----------

